# Need help finding a holiday



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I cant find anywhere that will do a holiday for us   There is me, dh, 4 children and 1 infant and i c annot find anywhere big enough for us   I dont want 2 rooms as the children cant sleep on there own and i dont want to go onholiday to sleep seperate from dh. I wanted to go to bulgaria but they only sleep upto 6 and wont include cot space ( not that she sleeps in a cot   ) or if not there then turkey. I dont want to have a villa coz i will have to drive and i have seen how they drive in turkey   No way. Any ideas please    i so need a holiday otherwise its in the caravan yet again


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Can you not find a hotel that has adjoining rooms hun? then you could leave the door to the corridor locked, and the one between the rooms open?

Or a self catering apartment in a complex?

i'm sure there must be something out there - you can't mean that you want to share a bedroom with them all?!


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I could do with a 3 bed apartment but cant find any   Im starting to get stressed now


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

have you tried typing in apartment for 7 in bulgaria into google and see what comes up failing that I dunno if there are any deals on villas 

Good Luck 

Love Ju x x x x


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi honey,

I only do villa holidays and can't recommend them enough, your own place, own pool etc and usually much nicer than a hotel - you can go to Turkey and get a villa and will still have nice weather now - I am going next week.

No reason for you to have to drive, my parents own two villas in Turkey both of which are about half an hour from the airport in a resort, they can arrange transfers for you in a minibus and you do not need to drive whilst you are there as everything is in the resort that you need. This will be the same for most of the villas in resorts.

I can't recommend villa holidays enough here are the links to my parents villas,

http://www.villazeytinkoru.com

http://www.villaorkide.com/villa.php

I don't know whether these will be suitable or available but should give you an idea, this link will take you to other villas advertised in the resort. Dalyan is a beautiful place.

http://www.dalyanvillas.com/

I really think a villa would be a good solution, you will have a proper kitchen, bbq etc to enable you to cater for yourselves as well and the kids can have a great time in the pool all day without bothering anyone.

I hope you find something xx

/links


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Forgot to say, if this is last minute and a villa you like is available - it is always worth asking for a last minute discount - in my experience you will usually get one as they would rather have someone in there that week than not and as it is coming to the end of the season you may get a bargain xx

Also I should add, if you get a two bed villa or apartment (which will be the most economical option) you will usually find they have a double, a twin and a sofa bed in the lounge for two so should accomodate everyone - most of them will have a cot for the little one or be able to hire one so just drop them an email to check.

Love Greeneyed xx

ooh and another website to check out: http://www.oructravel.com/villas.php?c=1

/links


----------

